# Lily Allen :(



## GLouE (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/nov/01/lily-allen-miscarriage-baby


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

That poor woman!  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Poor girl, that's a very late miscarriage.  After waiting for the 12 weeks scan before saying anything and to get this far on is heart-breaking


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm so sad to hear this news today.   I remember being really happy for her when the news was announced as she'd had a miscarriage before. Such terrible news.


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

This made me cry   Hope the media have the decency to leave them alone to grieve


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

very sad news     poor Lily & Sam


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Truly heart breaking news


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Jst awful news. I am v.sad 4 her x x


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

really sad to hear this, so sorry to lily and sam thinking of them both x x x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

So very sad for Lily to have lost another baby and at six months as well. Just heartbreaking. xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

My heart goes out to them both


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Such awful news and so heartbreaking. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i cried for lily and her partner when i read this, so very very sad and i hope the media leave them grieve in peace
so very sad


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Too sad.  My thoughts are with them


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I read this article yesterday with tears in my eyes.. what a shame.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

So sorry. So sad.


----------

